# Milton Keynes - places for parking and overnighting?



## AndrewBingham (Jun 14, 2008)

Are there any !! 

Or any near to MK ?


----------



## Motorhomewales (Feb 24, 2009)

Bump


----------



## AndrewBingham (Jun 14, 2008)

*Ah Yes - Bump*

Bletchley Urban Motorhome Parking?


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

You could try

Old Dairy Farm

Orchard Mill Lane, Stoke Hammond, Milton Keynes, Buckinghamshire, MK17 9BD
Tel: 01908 274206 Fax: 01908 274206 Mobile: 07889 240613
E-mail: [email protected]

6 Tourers/Motorhomes, (All Hard standing), 7 Hook-ups, 1 Apartment for Hire, Toilet, Shower, Chemical Disposal Point, Dish-washing, Disabled Facilities, Dogs Allowed, Fishing.

Price: Fees £9.00 (or £60 per week) Tents £5.00 per person per night

There is also a lorry park just off the M1 junction 13. Dunno how a motorhome would be received in it but would imagine its pretty noisy.

Have a look at >this site<  too

peedee


----------



## RAH (Apr 22, 2007)

I don't remember the name (maybe someone here might), but there is a pub about 3 miles away with a campground in the back. We thought it very good (summertime) with a friendly bar and good food.

To shop, we stayed overnight once on the free MK coach bays, which are just in front of John Lewis. We are as big as a coach and security never batted an eye.


----------

